# Required Maintenance



## GTO165 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok so my 2006 GTO has 16,000 miles on it. When I went in for my last oil change they told me that I needed some service package that was gonna run me almost $400 bucks. I dont remember all of what it included but does this sound right? What is it that I should be having done at 16,000 miles? Thanks for the help.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That is nothing more than an extortion attempt to separate you from your money. Times are tough and they are looking to swindle you.

Refer to your owner's manual for guidance. 
Maintenance Schedule I and II. 

Most of that is inspections of your system and at 16K there would be nothing more than topping off some of your fluids and typical oil change and tire rotations.

Even at the higher mileage scheduling of maintenance I see nothing that would warrant a 400.00 bill. 

IMO: Tell them to pound sand.


----------



## GTO165 (Jan 15, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> That is nothing more than an extortion attempt to separate you from your money. Times are tough and they are looking to swindle you.
> 
> Refer to your owner's manual for guidance.
> Maintenance Schedule I and II.
> ...


Thanks. That is what I was thinking but since I am so new to this car and a bigger engine and all that I just wanted to check with people that actually own the car and know what they are talking about. Thank you


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO165 said:


> Thanks. That is what I was thinking but since I am so new to this car and a bigger engine and all that I just wanted to check with people that actually own the car and know what they are talking about. Thank you


Basically you can do your own visual and top off your own fluids. A reputable dealer will give you a 20 some point inspection as a courtesy when you take your car in for say an oil change or tire rotation. My dealer does all that as a courtesy. That is all included in the maintenance schedule your dealer wants to charge you for.

You need not worry about an oil change until your oil change indicator light goes off however many change their oil on a schedule, for me its 5K and I have the tires rotated. If you leave your computer notify you you are looking at somewhere around 7,500 depending on your OBC calculating your engines revolutions. Other than that you should be good.

It's obvious your dealer is less than honorable wanting to charge you 400 clams for non required servicing. Check for other dealers in your area if you have any.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I do all my fluids/filters every spring just because it is cheap and I have had good luck with all my cars. Fluids are keys to everything. But it def sounds liek the dealer is tring to get you for some money.


----------

